# 여대



## karla_12

ex. 700*여대*의 모형 기차를 볼 수 있다.
      My wild guess would be "generation<-*대*" 

     An explanation will be much appreaciated.고마워요


----------



## vientito

i think 대 is just a countable unit for 모형 기차.  대 could be used refer to TV set, car and such...

여 is just a hanja meaning 700 and beyond.

Strictly speaking, there should be a space between 여 & 대


----------



## alohaoe

대 is a unit for counting electrical or mechanical devices and vehicles such as cars, airplanes, computers, bicycles, etc.
여 means slightly excess in number. 700여 means 700 or more.(701, 710, 733, for example)

By the way, if you ask "여대 in English" the answer would be women's university. ^^; 여 & 대 here are sino-Korean words and have several different meanings.


----------



## karla_12

설명해줘서 고마워요^^


----------



## karla_12

I found a sentence contradicting that 여 is a unit only  for counting electrical or mechanical devices

*예:* 국경없는 의사회는 현재 3000* 여*명의 의사, 간호사와  10,000명 이상의 
     자원봉사자들이 함께  활동하고 있다.

(excerpt from 연세 읽기3)

Please enlighten me on this. 고마워요^^


----------



## karla_12

Thanks for reminding me that there should be space between 여 and 대


----------



## jpark623

karla_12 said:


> I found a sentence contradicting that 여 is a unit only  for counting electrical or mechanical devices
> 
> *예:* 국경없는 의사회는 현재 3000* 여*명의 의사, 간호사와  10,000명 이상의
> 자원봉사자들이 함께  활동하고 있다.
> 
> (excerpt from 연세 읽기3)
> 
> Please enlighten me on this. 고마워요^^



Yes, you're correct in that the usage of 여 isn't limited to counting devices. The suffix is equivalent to "over" in English. So,

3000 여 명의 의사 = over 3000 doctors.

krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=26562500


----------

